# Breeding mini's?



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

Suggestions on breeding a mini lamancha with pygmys and Nigerian dwarfs?
our mini lamancha buck is about 40lbs. our smallest doe is about 40lbs and our largest doe is 60-70 lbs. I'm also thinking about finding a mini lamancha doe and breeding it to our mini buck?
Do mini lamanchas throw large kids andshould i be worried about this? i believe he is a 1st generation.
how much would these crosses sell for on average? (weaned, unregistered, buck/doe/weather)


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, I would suggest breeding to a Nigerian instead of a pygmy. Nigerians are dairy goats and pygmies are (technically) meat goats. That is if you are breeding for dairy goats. But I am relatively new here and I'm sure a more experienced breeder could offer more guidance and reasons


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your LaMancha buck full grown? If he is a first generation, then he could throw too big of babies for the Nigerians and Pygmies. The doe should always be the larger breed.


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah the buck is full grown. If i bred him to another mini lamancha would that make the kids second generation? and less likely to throw big kids?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I remember there was a thread about this about a week ago. It might be a helpful read:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/my-new-mini-nubian-buck-qustion-about-breeding-mini-163415/

Someone posted a link in there about how breeding F1, F2 etc works.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

You should be fine breeding a F1 and F1 together without kids being to big. They would be just as much nigerian as lamancha in most cases. It evens out. I raise mini-alpines and it's the same deal. Of course some animals will just throw big kids and if that happens then you need to look for a new buck. Also limiting grain intake in your does the last month of pregnancy when the kid is growing the most will help with kid size. Good luck!


----------

